# Introvert Debate



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

tine said:


> Basically, me and some friends were debating if you could be introverted if you did these things:
> 1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.
> 2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.
> 3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).
> ...


Yes totally. I can do some of these but not the others, and I am sure that there are introverts who can do the things that I can't do.

1) There are a lot of introvert actors, performers, musicians, singers, etc. Personally I have never engaged in acting or performance, so my guess is a no for me. I am also pretty bad at giving presentation or speech.

2) What does that mean?? Are you saying that we can't function in real life or what?
Also I don't think "being able to act in real life" = outgoing

3) Isn't it an introvert thing that we prefer written communication over verbal? Personally I avoid talking on phone as much as possible. I write e-mails a lot and sometimes chat with people on Facebook. It is not that I can't text-chat online, but that I am busy with other things.

4) Again I don't understand this. So when you flirt you are not flirting with people in real life?? How can you flirt without a person's presence?

5) Yes sure. Love that, _at the *right* moments. _The right moments for me are not only the right moments but also when I really need company. I think this one is a pretty introvert thing.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

_1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice._
~ I could, but I don't really want to. Too much pressure.

_2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing._
~ My default form of communication with strangers in real life involves acting like I am bubbly, confident, and care a lot more than I do about most things. Although, if you talk to me enough, confidence is definitely the first thing to be taken off that list.

_3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication)._
~ I am pretty sure you can deduce this answer from the amount of replies you have received, but online is a superior form of communication. Especially when one simply wants to bounce ideas around like I do.

_4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face._
~ I can actually flirt boldly quite well (imho; yes I am talking about in real life), but I have only been able to do so with people whom I don't actually like. Honestly, though, I have never found another person that I both want to and can flirt with seriously, so take that in any way you wish.
_
5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments._
~ I am pretty sure every human being enjoys people sometimes. Unless they are a sociopath. And I really hope not all introverts are sociopaths


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

tine said:


> Basically, me and some friends were debating if you could be introverted if you did these things:
> 1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.
> 2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.
> 3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).
> ...


Famous Introverts - Actresses, Actors, and Talk Show Hosts : New Beginnings


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

tine said:


> 1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.


I must comment out of my current experiences in theater....... there are a surprising plenty of people involved in theater who are introverts.



> 2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.


I hear this is actually pretty common. With extraverts it's less of an act, higher activity just brings us out, there's not much of a conscious decision.



> 3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).


Online and even in-person. On and on and on.....



> 4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.


Why unless face to face? This is more of a shy/outgoing thing.



> 5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.


Um, of course they do.


----------



## Hekate (Nov 20, 2011)

Introversion is easily observed in our behaviors, but it is largely a function of one's intake & expenditure of energy. An introvert is just as capable of acting, speaking in public or doing any of those other actions the OP listed. This is assuming the introvert has good emotional health and is not depressed or socially shy; introversion is a preference for fewer people, different types of social stimulation. Introversion is not shyness, it is not reclusiveness nor anti-social. However, it's the extrovert who will leave the stage later for a party or continue clubbing into the early hours of the morning; whereas the introvert is likely to retreat with one or two close friends, or even alone to a quiet spot, sleep, or do some other recharging activity.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Moonrise said:


> These all have pretty little to do with introversion, they're more linked to self esteem or confidence mostly.
> Just one point: introverts don't necessarily have to *act* confident and outgoing. We can *be* these things. Confidence isn't necessarily introversion/extroversion (though low confidence can manisfest outwardly as seeming introversion). Outgoing: introverts can be social or asocial. Social introversion embodies outgoingness as much as extroversion, almost. Other than the recharge hours. (I'm an asocial introvert, I'm not being knee-jerkedly defensive


I agree.

I have met many introverts in my life who are very outgoing, which at first led me to think that they are extroverts after all. But it turned out that they were introverts. Only that they were older and more mature; they had more confidence in the social aspect and they have constructed many ways to adapt to the social world as well.

I know someone, an introvert, whose dream is to act perfectly. (I honestly do not know where that came from, but it seems to be her passion.) When socially interacting with other people, she is very outgoing and funny. Many people believe that she's extroverted. My INTJ friend and I thinks otherwise. When she isn't interacting with people or when she doesn't find it necessary (a.k.a. when she's alone or chooses to be alone in a social situation), she's very quiet and she spaces out as if she does not belong in the world. Oh well. I have never understood that friend completely.

So you shouldn't be shocked if an introvert answers 'yes' to all of those things.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Knew a confirmed INFJ who did all those things except #4. She was even more confident about her sexual presence when face to face than behind a technological medium.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

tine said:


> Basically, me and some friends were debating if you could be introverted if you did these things:
> 1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.
> 2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.
> 3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).
> ...


1) I do debating and public speaking by choice,
So i guess you could be right,
Although I usually get really finicky and anxious before my speeches xD

2) I don't really act in real life,
No point.

3) Yes I do speak to people online a LOT!

4) I can flirt both online and offline,
Though online is much easier.

5) This is 100% true.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

What a lame thread. xD

It is shallow stereotypes manifested.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

*1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.*
Never. Absolutely. My final word. I don't want to.
*2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.*
Nope. Can one be too introverted?
*3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).*
I prefer text-based communication. Offline too. I really don't like calling anyone.
*4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.[/]
Perhaps. But I don't like flirting.
5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.
Friends' only. Otherwise I'm awkwardly silent and walk behind everyone else.*


----------



## booster.bs (Nov 6, 2013)

1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice._
.. no!!! i prefer to wait better person than me.. so i can do anything i want, like sleeping_
2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.
_Yup, if people ask me.. but if people don't ask me, well time to sleep~_
3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).
_Er... 100% me!_
4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.
_Ehm.. exactly_
5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.
_Yeah.. that's me_


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

*1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.*
Yes. It's my job, and I love it (not so much the business side of things though, that's actually very off-putting). Quite possibly because I know it's not me, but simply a character I play. That's probably also the reason why I find being a musician on stage a lot harder than being an actress.

*2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.*
Yes, but I prefer not to do it. I also did it more when I was younger.

*3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).*
Yes, because I love writing, and I also love talking to people I'd otherwise never meet.

*4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.*
I'm always flirtatious, it seems to be part of my nature. I enjoy it. Does that make me a bad person? 

*5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.*
I enjoy company a lot actually, I'm not a hermit just because I'm an introvert. I just expend a lot of energy, and I need alone time to recharge. But I actually like people. A lot (well, most if them ).


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

*1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.*
Actually I like to give instruction in front of people crowded if I thought it necessary. I regularly have a gig with my bandmate and found myself enjoying while in the center of attention, although i need recharge my energy afterward.
*2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.*
Ofcourse,im confident and outgoing because i aware my quality.
*3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).*
I prefer real conversation, i need to read face, hand, eyes, tone when it come to conversation. 
*4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.*
Haha, im flirtatious every time i speak with opposite sex whether online or face to face.
*5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.*
I enjoy this.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

*1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.*
I used to be in theater and band and I enjoyed both. That being said, I was more comfortable on stage playing a roll then afterward at the cast party trying to talk to the other actors; I've always laughed at the fact that I had no issues playing a solo in front of a large crowd at a fundraiser, but had a hard time walking up to someone and talking to them.

*2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.*
Some times. My job actually requires this of me and it takes training and practice to do this. I've always commented that I can be extroverted when I choose to be, but it takes a lot out of me. And if I'm not feeling it, but have to, I have to force myself to play that role.

*3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).*
I have, but I much prefer face-to-face conversation (yeah, not exactly an introverted trait. Hey, it's the amount of social contact that defines it for me, not the form)

*4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.*
Um-I'm either completely terrible at this, or I'm not trying to be flirtatious and actually halfway decent at it (at which point, I generally find out that the girl I'm talking to that I'm unintentionally flirting with is actually in a relationship). I still don't know what to make of this.

*5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.*
Yes. I like my alone time (and woe if you cut into it), I don't need to see a lot of people at once and I get lost in large, social events. But that doesn't mean I shun all social contact.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

*1) Acted on stage in front of people by choice.*
Did theater when I was young. Loved the attention - I've also been main character both time that I've been in these groups. Loved improvisation, too (Ne?).

*2) Were able to act in real life (off stage) and so come across confident and outgoing.*
More or less. I was able to, flawlessly, when I was young. I lost the touch when growing up, though. I can still appear confident, but that's only without stress.

*3) Spoke to people online a lot (via text-based forms of communication).*
Yup, definitly.

*4) Could be extremely flirtatious with confidence unless face to face.*
Haven't tried, didn't see the point - I'm not looking to flirt simply for the pleasure of. I need to have a reason to.

*5) If you enjoyed people's company at the right moments.*
Yup, most definitely. If the company is good, I really don't mind it. It would be another story if I lost my independence though.


----------



## UniversalTruth (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes an introvert can do any of those things. I think doing those things is much more about the person's confidence level than introversion or extroversion. I believe introverts in general attempt to prevent bad things from happening and extroverts try to make good things happen. From this point of view, it is easy to understand why an introvert will often shy away, as that is often the best way to prevent a bad thing from happening when there is a risk involved. The extrovert, on the other hand, is more likely to seek out new experiences and spend more time around others, as they tend to disregard the negative and focus on what could possibly go "right".


----------

